# -20 degrees and no electricity.



## mollynath (Aug 18, 2013)

Hi friends! Just wondering if there are other ways of keeping our goat kids warm? 
We are expected to be -20degrees tonight, and I have brought them hot water for the nannies and actually doubled up on dog sweaters for the two little doelings. I'm just making sure there isn't another thing I can do for them tonight? This cold just had to happen one day before we are supposed to get power to the goat house. . I just want to do my best for my sweet girls. 
The kids are only three weeks old but seem to be very hardy despite their small size. Momma, Latte seems to be keeping them plump, happy & mobile. Nannies also seem to be bearing the cold well also. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I'd load them up on bedding and fresh hay...-20? Ugh. Not looking forward to those temps again. I still have residual trauma from last year! :lol:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good advice, I have to add, make sure it is a draft free shelter. 

Sweaters are good for any goat who needs it.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

It is so cold out there! They will be fine with lots of bedding to snuggle into.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree : ) draft free, extra bedding...warm sweaters : ) all good..if you have any baby boys...make sure they can pee with out wetting the sweater..that will make him very cold!!


----------



## mollynath (Aug 18, 2013)

Sold our only buckling as a bottle baby. Almost lost him but got awesome guidance here and he pulled through. (He almost froze two days after birth) I put two sweaters on each of the doelings. I think I'll add more hay. I put a lot in last week but it's pretty stomped down now. Thanks everyone! Almost losing that boy traumatized me about the cold. Their barn is draft free thankfully and their door is facing away from the wind so they will be fine. Uff, I hate winter. Selling my billy now and I'll get a new one next fall so we will have summer kids and won't have to deal with winter kidding next year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I like Feb/ March kiddings here in Texas....but then again..its Texas lol..so we are not promised a real season...kidded once in January with 80 degree temps...and one Easter Morning in snow!!


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

I live in Montana. Once I had 22 lambs born in two hours. The temp was -10 I never lost a lamb. Good beding and lots of food is the key. I am not sure about the blankets and sweaters. Sweaters can prevent the goats hair from standing up and adding insulation


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

Lots of straw bedding to nestle into along with as much of a "draft-free"( some people hate the term)
Place you can get. They will be fine! If you're that worried, I have kept mine in a laundry basket inside at night before


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

fivemoremiles said:


> I live in Montana. Once I had 22 lambs born in two hours. The temp was -10 I never lost a lamb. Good beding and lots of food is the key. I am not sure about the blankets and sweaters. Sweaters can prevent the goats hair from standing up and adding insulation


As to the blankets/sweaters, I did mentioned "for the ones who need it", such as: goats who don't have a lot of winter coat, sick, skinny, weak, very young ect. If goats are healthy and have a good winter coat, thick bedding, good shelter and feed, they should be fine. But always watch them. :smile:
Shivering doesn't always indicated they are overly cold, it is a way to regulate their temperature just like we do.


----------



## PygmyMom (Mar 3, 2014)

NyGoatMom said:


> I'd load them up on bedding and fresh hay...-20? Ugh. Not looking forward to those temps again. I still have residual trauma from last year! :lol:


Lol! I think I have some of that residual trauma too. Haha! We woke up to a chirp -20 something with windchill today and I swear it's like winter never even left 

As for kids that small, personally I wouldn't let them out of their shelter at all. I would keep baby and mom in a draft free but ventilated shelter with lots of bedding and heated water with molasses and alfalfa pellets. If they insist on going out, although I am anti sweater on any goat, I would agree that a sweater would be appropriate here. Anything below zero is scary for a kid that small. I lost one to the cold last year and it was absolutely awful!

Meanwhile my little 3 month old buckling is out foraging in the snow and cold right now, already poofed out like the big goats. So cute!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I always feel so bad for the lil guys! But they make it somehow


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh I know, I love to bring all of them in the house when it is super super cold, but I don't want the mess, LOL. 
We all worry about them, but if they are healthy, they get through it really well. At times, they really surprise me of what they can endure.


----------



## mollynath (Aug 18, 2013)

It had been miserably cold here for the last three days! We are in North Dakota and every year I ask myself why I live here!! I keep checking on those sweet little doelings in their sweaters and they have perked up a lot since having them on! I'm so thankful. I WISH I could locked them in the goat house but our momma goat is stinking Houdini!! She has broken 6 locks, jumped over a nearly 5 ft door, and didn't even break a sweat. Such a turd that one!! i am totally out of ideas on how to keep her in there. I gave up. Haha! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow, Houdini is a turd. 

I would say go with a higher stall of some short and put a chain around the door possibly?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How are things?


----------



## mollynath (Aug 18, 2013)

Things are great. Still no electricity but hoping for this week. At least this week is supposed to be warm 20s and above. I keep forgetting how much fun those little kids are. Like they are those round popper things that you flip inside out and wait for them to spring up out of no where. Sometimes I think they have springs in their little legs haha! I love them! Their momma, less and less unfortunately. I think I may have to sell her. She's never warmed up to me like our other does have.  


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks for the update. Glad they are doing well.

Babies are so fun to watch, it is cute when they spring into action, LOL. 

Sorry momma isn't friendly.


----------



## mollynath (Aug 18, 2013)

Picture update of our little doelings! Held by my niece and nephew!




















Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

mollynath said:


> Things are great. Still no electricity but hoping for this week. At least this week is supposed to be warm 20s and above. I keep forgetting how much fun those little kids are. Like they are those round popper things that you flip inside out and wait for them to spring up out of no where. Sometimes I think they have springs in their little legs haha! I love them! Their momma, less and less unfortunately. I think I may have to sell her. She's never warmed up to me like our other does have.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Glad to hear babies are well. look , give momma some time. She has babies to tend to. She may come around once they are older  JMO :hug:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Aww , just saw the pictures ! They got big ! Sweet pictures , always gotta love the kids holding kidds


----------

